
Ask HN: Is there a proxy server that convert HTML to plain text? - modinfo
Instead of styles, it tries to send everything in formatted plaintext so that can read it comfortably.
======
verdverm
Which parts of the HTML do you want text from? What about pages that have
content loaded dynamically? (react et al)

------
pwg
Not a 'proxy server' but this will convert html to plain text:

    
    
         lynx -dump http://example.com

